# This dog is so thin



## Rio and Annie (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok...so...I have this Brindle pit-bull. My 14 year old daughter got him in December from a friend of hers and he was already like 3 months old, which would make him about 10 months old now. I think he's about as tall as he's going to get because he doesn't seem to be getting any taller...but he's kind of tall anyway compared to some of the full grown Brindles that I've seen running around, but he's like really thin and they're like really broad. He eats like 2 Large dog size bowls of puppy chow a day, table scraps, and isn't to proud to eat the cat's food too, plus the kids give him endless amounts of milk-bones everyday. I've raised dogs before, just not pits, and any other dog would get fat if they ate like he does...but he's like really super thin. He's also very hyper. He has strength...I weigh 200 pounds and unless I lean all of my weight backward when I walk him, he'll drag me. So why is does it seem that he's not getting any broader and doesn't seem to be putting on weight? And is it a bad thing that he's thin, because I don't see thin pit-bulls around here.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Do you have pictures? Puppy Chow is a very poor quality food, he would need to eat a lot to meet his dietary needs. It is quite possible that he is at the right weight for his build, most people keep their dogs too fat and have this vision of that as a proper weight.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Picture? Is he neutered? Has he been checked for worms? I'd also get him on a better food. Puppy chow is junk food for dogs and doesn't contain the best ingredients. I'd put him on a grain free food such as taste of the wild, blue buffalo wilderness, or if you can afford an even better kibble Acana is top of the line. Also, what do you mean by broader??? If he is only 10 months he isn't fully matured yet.....they grow up the first year and out the second year. If he is an actual APBT then he won't be a bulky dog. American bullies are more bulky and thick.


----------



## Rio and Annie (Aug 19, 2012)

Not neutered...was dewormed, and he's shaped like bella. I tried to put up pictures but it doesn't seem to work...just goes to a blank white page...but shaped just exactly like bella. That's not to thin? All the pits I see around her are so wide.


----------



## Rio and Annie (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow...and as a matter of fact, if she was brindle and with the white like that, I would think she was his mom


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Rio and Annie said:


> Not neutered...was dewormed, and he's shaped like bella. I tried to put up pictures but it doesn't seem to work...just goes to a blank white page...but shaped just exactly like bella. That's not to thin? All the pits I see around her are so wide.


How much does he weigh? I keep my girl very fit and work her at least five days a week by walking and jogging 4-5 miles a day. I don't like fat dogs plus it's not good for their health....I'm active so she is too  The wide so called "pit bulls" that you maybe seeing are most likely American Bullies or some kind of mix as I said. It's sounds to me that your boy may have more APBT in him but if he doesn't have any papers to see his pedigree and bloodlines then you really can't call him one because there is no proof. By the way, Bella is 42 pounds and will be two next week  Oh, and you can also try up loading pics to photobucket by opening a free account with them. That's who I use as well.

Here is a good link to see the difference in sizes of the American Bullies that the uneducated call "pit bulls". This is in the bullies101 section of the forum.
http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/34912-abkc-class-info.html


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

FYI, Brindle is just the coat pattern of your dog. It's not a "type" of pit bull so comparing your dog to others with the same coat pattern is ineffective.

Also, your pup is still under a year, correct? Pit bull type dogs tend to do all of their growing *up* the first year and begin filling *out *until the age of two, three in some cases. So he is likely still in an awkward growing phase.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Plus you have no idea what the pup could be mixed with so comparing it to any other dogs unless you know what breed you have isn't a true test either. You can usually double the weight at 4 months to find the adult weight, which is 2 years like they said.

If you upload your pictures of your dog from the top and sides to photobucket or imageshack and paste the


----------

